# Beef Jerkey Marinade



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Hey, I am going to attempt, using my oven, to make some Jerky. I love Stubbs marinade on my london broil, and thought this would be a good choice.
I am going to use roast or tri tip.
If I use it, is it better to marinate longer due to taking meat out and drying it prior to cooking/dehydrating?
Once I get a batch that everyone loves, I will then look into storing it for long terms, Hurricane/Hiking foods. Not years, just at the most a couple months as it will be primarily a short term prep.
Any advice is welcome. Thanks.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> Hey, I am going to attempt, using my oven, to make some Jerky. I love Stubbs marinade on my london broil, and thought this would be a good choice.
> I am going to use roast or tri tip.
> If I use it, is it better to marinate longer due to taking meat out and drying it prior to cooking/dehydrating?
> Once I get a batch that everyone loves, I will then look into storing it for long terms, Hurricane/Hiking foods. Not years, just at the most a couple months as it will be primarily a short term prep.
> Any advice is welcome. Thanks.


I've never made beef jerky before. Sounds awesome. Keep us posted!


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 20, 2014)

Some guy on this forum used to suggest a steak marinade called Alegro, or Allegro, I forget. But anyhow, I tried some for my jerkey and it was really good. They make a hot & spicy marinade that is great for jerkey; not too hot, not too tame. Perfect for the average Caucasian pallet. Their hickory flavored makes great steaks. After Alegro I never went back to Stubbs.


----------



## Sweetryco (Nov 21, 2017)

As Annie mentioned, keep us posted on this! I've been looking for a good Jerky recipe for ages without much luck.


----------



## Winston Smith (Oct 21, 2017)

I make a killer beef jerky. I won't give-up my recipe, but here's the basics:

Soy sauce, brown sugar, worchestire sauce, garlic, pepper. U like hot, more garlic and red pepper. And add a beer. Or, in my case, only half a beer makes it in.


----------

